# New bumper of fix?



## martynbez (Feb 22, 2016)

Long story with the car being left in-gear near a wall 

See attached.

Could it be fixed or is it a new bumper?



http://imgur.com/qXx60pZ


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

The plastic's been damaged and looks like it would have to be plastic welded to repair. It'll be cheaper to get a new bumper off ebay.


----------



## martynbez (Feb 22, 2016)

Great


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Can't hurt to get some quotes / talk to some body shops about what they can or cannot do to sort it.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

It is repairable but I would prefer to put another bumper on, it depends how good and lasting the repair is


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

As above really. 

Is it a ford bumper?? 

If yes then you can buy a new bumper already painted direct from ford. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## martynbez (Feb 22, 2016)

Had one guy quote me £300 for the bumber as it's a Zetec s fiesta (said it was different from a normal fiesta!) then £300 to paint and fit it. £600 is a little high I think.

Found a local chipsaway guy who has good reviews so waiting on a quote.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Mate did similar for a ton cash. Don't tell the tax man! 

As above if you want mint then it's a new bumper etc. If it's a daily and you want smart at reasonable cost then a local smart repair is better value

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Fairly easy smart repair.


----------



## martynbez (Feb 22, 2016)

Got a quote for £162 inc vat and another £100 to have the bonnet re-spayed due to all the stone chips (to birds with one stone lol).


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

martynbez said:


> Got a quote for £162 inc vat and another £100 to have the bonnet re-spayed due to all the stone chips (to birds with one stone lol).


Well swerve that quote!
£100 to do a bonnet is too cheap!
Their not going to do put the time in to do the proper prep at that price (the time v's price simply doesn't add up).
Without the proper prep in time you'll be running round with a bonnet looking like your engine recently caught fire!
Also no mention that they offered blending the bonnet into adjacent panels? Not necessarily a problem - but it should have been explained as an option.


----------



## martynbez (Feb 22, 2016)

Went ahead with that quote. Seem to have a lot of good feedback.










I think that have done a good job. Colour looks fine. Just need a new headlight and fog light plastic now.


----------

